# Kerb damage alloy repair



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

So my dad had an accident with a kerb with his 3 series......

I have in the past refurbed my own wheels but i struggled to get a decent finish on them,so was a bit reluctant to do this repair.

However after getting a few quotes to have it repaired, i've decided to do it myself for him.

Here is the damage

[URL=http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/fraser101/media/photo4_zpsfc85b147.jpg.html]

Today i decided to start sanding it down, i've sanded it right back and managed to the rough edges out so i shouldn't need any filler?

[URL=http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/fraser101/media/photo5_zps7b164a0d.jpg.html]

A few questions if i may......

1- The few quotes i got i was told they would re paint and re lacquer the whole face of the wheel....would i be able to get away with priming,painting and lacquering just the affected area and blendeing it in a little way down the wheel?

2- If i fade it in what grade wet and dry should i use to prep the wheel?

3-Can i just put primer over the lacquered wheel (once i wet sand it a little?)


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Id just paint the whole wheel tbh its easier ! Scitch the whole wheel now , put primer over just the area you've taken to bare metal , flick it out . Then flat the primer down , base the whole wheel then lawyer the whole wheel


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

You could find one of them mobile guys for 40 quid


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> You could find one of them mobile guys for 40 quid


got 2 quotes so far

£60+vat and £60 with no vat.

Not paying that!!!!


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

£30/£40 a wheel near me.


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone give me any advise on the paint blending?


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

So i've put my primer coats on, tomorrow i will do base and lacquer after ive flattened primer

[URL=http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/fraser101/media/photo6_zpsce5c3f84.jpg.html]

Not quite sure how i'm going to blend in base coat without there being an obvious line?????

Didn't want to do the whole wheel as i'm not confident of achieving a good enough quality finish.


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

I would fade the primer out a bit more than that, prime about 1/4 of the wheel fading out as it will be easy to sand, base 1/2 the wheel fading out and clear the whole wheel. just mask the tyre and allow to fade out naturally. if your going to blend the lacquer you will need fade out thinners and will still have to paint half the wheel to achieve a decent blend. treat the face of the wheel as you would any panel


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Your going to need to lacquer the whole wheel anyway , don't mask up when you do your base coat just sort of flick it out into the original paint


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Too late guys, finished it off yesterday


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Pictures?


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Didn't bother taking any as no one seemed interested in responding!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

get some pics up man! :lol:


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

pictures or it didnt happen...


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

fraz101 said:


> Didn't bother taking any as no one seemed interested in responding!


Erm i think a few of us did !!


----------

